# pensacola pier 17 cobia



## Trill

the pier was on fire today. i got 10 spanish and 2 sheeps. they landed 17 cobia today, it was crazy at the end. they landed 6 at one time great job guys much respect :thumbup:


----------



## B-Rod

17 sounds like alot


----------



## Realtor

pics?


----------



## HappyHourHero

They posted pretty much all of them on their Facebook and confirmed 17 so far today.


----------



## timeflies

From the facebook page.


----------



## Realtor

awesome!


----------



## Trill

those five and one more not in the pic were the ones landed at the same time


----------



## WaterRat

Was anyone killed?


----------



## B-Rod

Wow that's awesome


----------



## Trill

haha just some flesh wounds luckily


----------



## landlocked

#18 was just landed 20 min ago. Check Pensacola Gulf Beach Fishing Pier Facebook page for all of the pictures!!
https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier?fref=ts


----------



## sniperpeeps

That's awesome!


----------



## Little birdie

I would recomend that nobody else try to catch two cobia in a day off the piers


----------



## Splittine

Little birdie said:


> I would recomend that nobody else try to catch two cobia in a day off the piers because Jeremy Hogue, Kenny way, and Ryan something are possible in trouble for exceeding bag limits. Don't know what the pier employees were thinking posting pics and there names and saying they killed two fish each.The Ryan guy supposedly didn't want his picture on there twice but the pier put his name or something. From what I heard Jeremy Hogue is really up shit creek because he's a charter captain. There will be undercovers fishing the piers now so I would be leary of anyone you don't know fishing/hanging out there....


Why hide behind another name?


----------



## Fishhead706

I follow the pier FB page and they had a knock down day. I was wondering about the bag limit after seeing the posts. Maybe see some Van Staals on Craigslist soon...


----------



## John B.

Splittine said:


> Why hide behind another name?


X2!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jackedup

I would guess it's because he got butt hurt by them catching those fish and him not, and he's the one who called the FWC. Like I said in the other post I don't think facebook pics are evidence for bag limits.


----------



## KnotForReel

There's nothing illegal about catching a ling, giving it away and catching another...it's the being in possession of more than 1 that is illegal and unless you know beyond a shadow of a doubt that those men broke the bag limit law, you're not doing anything but spreading rumors and gossip about something you heard second hand....

This is how reputations are destroyed and characters are besmirched and it's not funny it's called slander, if done verbally, and libel if written, typed or printed...now THAT'S ILLEGAL


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> X2!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


IP addresses tell alot. That's all I'm going to say right now.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

And slit as a mod had that info at his disposal. On another note any kings? I had planned on tomorrow morn but prob not after this post it'll be packed.


----------



## John B.

Jeremy Hogue has an RS, soooo eat a bag of dicks!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## leonreno

KnotForReel said:


> There's nothing illegal about catching a ling, giving it away and catching another...it's the being in possession of more than 1 that is illegal and unless you know beyond a shadow of a doubt that those men broke the bag limit law, you're not doing anything but spreading rumors and gossip about something you heard second hand....
> 
> This is how reputations are destroyed and characters are besmirched and it's not funny it's called slander, if done verbally, and libel if written, typed or printed...now THAT'S ILLEGAL


Actually, the rule is both harvesting and possession. You can only harvest one and posses one. And gaffing one on a pier is harvesting even if you give it away. If you catch it and release it unharmed then that would not be harvesting. This is true for most fish with a bag limit.

From FWC rules:
(a) Recreational Daily Bag Limit – Except as provided in paragraph (b), no person shall harvest more than 1 cobia per day from waters of the state. No such person shall possess more than 1 cobia while fishing in, on, or above the waters of the state or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach, or other fishing site adjacent to such waters.


----------



## Little birdie

I didn't call anyone, I'm no cotton picking snitch. I ve a friend who told me this stuff and I'm not fixing to let everyone try to kill the messenger, hate me forever because I gave a heads up or get myself in trouble for interfering with an investigation. Oh yeah and really not worried about an IP address since I'm not at my house and the place I'm at has hundreds of people using it's internet. Ya know just as a heads up if the guys at the pier didn't flip out on my friend for kicking some rods that they left on the rail while he was fighting a king, and left him standing there for twenty min with a king on the rail maybe they wouldn't have gottan ten calls on them they wouldv'e gotton 9. And KNF if you think I'm slandering, do what I did when my friend told me and go and look on the pier's FB page.


----------



## John B.

That's pretty fouled up, little birdie...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## KnotForReel

leonreno said:


> Actually, the rule is both harvesting and possession. You can only harvest one and posses one. And gaffing one on a pier is harvesting even if you give it away. If you catch it and release it unharmed then that would not be harvesting. This is true for most fish with a bag limit.
> 
> From FWC rules:
> (a) Recreational Daily Bag Limit – Except as provided in paragraph (b), no person shall harvest more than 1 cobia per day from waters of the state. No such person shall possess more than 1 cobia while fishing in, on, or above the waters of the state or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach, or other fishing site adjacent to such waters.





Hmmmm...harvesting as well as possession eh? I need to look into that a little further...but thanks for the correction


----------



## KnotForReel

Little birdie said:


> I didn't call anyone, I'm no cotton picking snitch. I ve a friend who told me this stuff and I'm not fixing to let everyone try to kill the messenger, hate me forever because I gave a heads up or get myself in trouble for interfering with an investigation. Oh yeah and really not worried about an IP address since I'm not at my house and the place I'm at has hundreds of people using it's internet. Ya know just as a heads up if the guys at the pier didn't flip out on my friend for kicking some rods that they left on the rail while he was fighting a king, and left him standing there for twenty min with a king on the rail maybe they wouldn't have gottan ten calls on them they wouldv'e gotton 9. And KNF if you think I'm slandering, do what I did when my friend told me and go and look on the pier's FB page.




Child please...


----------



## usafeod509

No need to watch tv tonight...just gonna sit back and watch this thread blow up...


----------



## sniperpeeps

Man I'm subscribing to every pier thread from now on.....


----------



## Tyler Massey

I even went out there and hooked one!! They were riding high today!!


----------



## fishkill

There will be undercovers fishing the piers now so I would be leary of anyone you don't know fishing/hanging out there...

Like they have the money to fund that little project!!!


----------



## Flatspro

Splittine said:


> Why hide behind another name?


It's probably a good thing he did! Idiot!


----------



## marmidor

Tyler Massey said:


> I even went out there and hooked one!! They were riding high today!!


Damn it man that is just my luck. We tried to fish yesterday in that crappy sloppy weather. Always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Austin

FWC can have their officers out there all they want. Uniform or not. I will have ZERO problems with or without them there. And yes, today was one hell of a day. Imagine how I felt being stuck at work, and seeing all the pictures and texts from friends.


Just another Internet punk trying to stir the pot, even didn't have the balls to post under his usual forum name (if he even has one.) The limits are strictly followed by all regular fisherman on the pier. If we see some random person, with a questionable fish, we never hesitate to tell them about it either.

And excuse my language, but grow the fuck up.


----------



## BuckWildInshore

So, what you're is "saying" is that with a Commercial license, and RS endorsement. Which allows me to have one more than my allowed limit. Of (1) Cobia. You're going to try to call me out for doing "what" wrong exactly?


----------



## John B.

BuckWildInshore said:


> So, what you're is "saying" is that with a Commercial license, and RS endorsement. Which allows me to have one more than my allowed limit. Of (1) Cobia. You're going to try to call me out for doing "what" wrong exactly?


Shazam!!!! Preach it brother!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chris Phillips

I think you've probably awakened the Pier Rat Association of America...


----------



## timeflies

Subscribed.


----------



## fishkill

Its not going to be good once your identity gets out you moron !!!


----------



## startzc

I would like to know more about the harvest/possession part. I am not a big eater of fish I just love to catch them and usually release everything but in order to get a pic with a big cobia i would have to have someone gaff it for me and I would probably give it away. Probably piss people off if I hooked them just to let them off. Can i keep trying to catch them? Would be good info if anyone knows.


----------



## JoeZ

Chris Phillips said:


> I think you've probably awakened the Pier Rat Association of America...


That should be followed by the theme from Jaws. 

Du nuh. Du nuh.


----------



## John B.

Chris Phillips said:


> I think you've probably awakened the Pier Rat Association of America...


Dang!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine

Little birdie said:


> I would recomend that nobody else try to catch two cobia in a day off the piers


Funny how you edit your post now. Guess it's kinda to late since the original has already been quoted.


----------



## KnotForReel

The below quote was what he also posted in the other thread Pier Pressure:


"well some of the splinter toe elitists are fixing to get fined good and 1 will probably lose his charter license for exceeding the 1 cobe per person per day bag limit. Maybe they should've let someone else catch them..."


----------



## Hopin4aboat

leonreno said:


> Actually, the rule is both harvesting and possession. You can only harvest one and posses one. And gaffing one on a pier is harvesting even if you give it away. If you catch it and release it unharmed then that would not be harvesting. This is true for most fish with a bag limit.
> 
> From FWC rules:
> (a) Recreational Daily Bag Limit – Except as provided in paragraph (b), no person shall harvest more than 1 cobia per day from waters of the state. No such person shall possess more than 1 cobia while fishing in, on, or above the waters of the state or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach, or other fishing site adjacent to such waters.


So the guys that spend all day on the pier gafing fish for others are well over their limit eh... Guess I'll never gaff a king or ling for anyone else again I can't afford a big ticket.


----------



## landlocked

startzc said:


> I would like to know more about the harvest/possession part. I am not a big eater of fish I just love to catch them and usually release everything but in order to get a pic with a big cobia i would have to have someone gaff it for me and I would probably give it away. Probably piss people off if I hooked them just to let them off. Can i keep trying to catch them? Would be good info if anyone knows.


Everything you need to know is on the FWC web site. I think it's www.myfwc.com


----------



## KnotForReel

That's what I was thinking Hopin4aboat...makes me wonder exactly how FWC views someone who gaffs fish for others...

Personally I think it's splitting hairs and not the intent of the law but you never know...


----------



## Austin

You can gaff as many fish as you want for each individual angler. The Gaff man, or Net man are not tied to the regs, it is the angler and the angler only.


----------



## southern yakker

I seriously doubt the fwc cares who gaffs the fish as long as they aren't the ones keeping the fish that aren't in their limit.


----------



## lowprofile

one fish per license holder is how I and many rangers see it. if I'm with 3 friends and happen to have the hot stick, we're going home with 4 fish... you cant prove who put what in the cooler but 4 guys with 4 fish is 4 guys with 4 fish no matter how many ways your write it.


----------



## Realtor

Holy CRAP, there is a good day fishing on the Pier and now there is a fight over it. Please Children, there are bigger and better issues to be upset over.
Congrats to the anglers, thats has to be some sort of record? 18 in a single day? WOW!


----------



## jackedup

There are jealous unhappy people who will do anything they can to piss on other people's happy. Haters that suck at life.


----------



## JoeZ

Little bird sounds like a little vag.


----------



## Austin

So, I'll say what NEEDS to be said in this topic. Congrats to all of you guys who killed today. I was stuck at work.. getting pictures and texts from friends, while also reading the reports all over facebook. One epic day for sure. Well done fellas!


----------



## 192

Lol...some folks should pursue a different hobby. Congrats on a banner day!


----------



## tips n tails

JoeZ said:


> Little bird sounds like a little vag.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## delta dooler

looks like Pier staff and their Facebook page is gonna have the FWC out today and possibly someone getting a ticket, kinda funny how whomever caught the 6th fish didnt want to photographed with the other 5,


----------



## Thebasskidd

They can't make you stop catching fish!!!!


----------



## Austin

delta dooler said:


> looks like Pier staff and their Facebook page is gonna have the FWC out today and possibly someone getting a ticket, kinda funny how whomever caught the 6th fish didnt want to photographed with the other 5,


Ever think that he played hooky from work and didn't want to get in trouble? :whistling: You're jealous. It's okay, I am too since I was stuck at work. Doesn't mean you have to point fingers and make accusations of people breaking the law. :no:


----------



## Realtor

sorry, but I have only one more thing to say about all this ....

to think this is what I am missing by not hanging out, and fishing on the pier. getting caught up in all this kind of "high school drama" for having a great day fishing.


----------



## Austin

Realtor said:


> sorry, but I have only one more thing to say about all this ....
> 
> to think this is what I am missing by not hanging out, and fishing on the pier. getting caught up in all this kind of "high school drama" for having a great day fishing.


It really isn't.. It's just a certain few people that decide to talk badly about a place that they have little to no experience with, and just to stir the pot for "shits and giggles" while hiding behind newly made forum names. It truly is a great place. The proof is in the pictures!! If you'd like to come out one day, give me a holler.


----------



## Realtor

Austin said:


> It really isn't.. It's just a certain few people that decide to talk badly about a place that they have little to no experience with, and just to stir the pot for "shits and giggles" while hiding behind newly made forum names. It truly is a great place. The proof is in the pictures!! If you'd like to come out one day, give me a holler.


right on, I may bring a video camera and watch.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Dang the only thing I am pissed about is I had to work!
Congrats on a killer day!


----------



## Austin

Realtor said:


> right on, I may bring a video camera and watch.


Unless your wanting to tape some porpoise or folks catching fish, you won't need it :thumbsup:


----------



## Foulhook

18 in one day has to be some kind of Pier record. Congrats to all the fishermen (and maybe women) on being at the right place at the right time. Epic day for sure. As for the rest of the thread, LMAO it was only three pages long when I started reading from the beginning and as I type this it will be on page 7 or 8!


----------



## weedline

one thing alot of u guys complaining about people killing 2 fish may not know is that some of the regulars may have a comercial products card with a rs endorsement with that liscence u are alowed 2 cobia per person per day just ask those u suspect are breaking the law before u go calling the man


----------



## startzc

Possession limit up north means on site, in the cooler, in the car, or at the house in the freezer up north. So if you caught one today you can't KEEP another until that one is eaten. Do they apply the same policy in FL or is it less dumb?


----------



## TCJ

startzc said:


> Possession limit up north means on site, in the cooler, in the car, or at the house in the freezer up north. So if you caught one today you can't KEEP another until that one is eaten. Do they apply the same policy in FL or is it less dumb?



I have never understood "Eaten" or "Consumed Last Limit" as part of the limit law. I have understood limits and calendar day as the guide. I just can't see a GW approaching anyone and asking "Have you Ate Your last limit Yet?" 

This place is pretty entertaining.........You can't catch another until your last one is eaten.....

Really?


----------



## lowprofile

startzc said:


> Possession limit up north means on site, in the cooler, in the car, or at the house in the freezer up north. So if you caught one today you can't KEEP another until that one is eaten. Do they apply the same policy in FL or is it less dumb?


it says one per person per day... when it states something like "limit 1 per person, person may posses 3 fish" is when they are talking about whats at home. atleast thats how it was in California.


----------



## mcdanmancan

This is some good stuff. Enjoyed fishing with you guys Tuesday. Kill-em-all.


----------



## papermaker

timeflies said:


> From the facebook page.


Kill em All


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

*Pier Cobia*

Actually it was 19 from the Pier. But when I see boat fishermen post pics in the offshore column w/ 12 ling and only 4 fisherman. Nobody says a thing. But the minute there is a good day from the pier. Everybody wants to get all technical and quote FWC regulations. Let us pier rats have our fun. I was out there from Sun up to sun down and dont remember any guy snagging 2 fish. I may be wrong, but every fish went on somebodies grill, I know mine did!!!


----------



## Austin

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Actually it was 19 from the Pier. But when I see boat fishermen post pics in the offshore column w/ 12 ling and only 4 fisherman. Nobody says a thing. But the minute there is a good day from the pier. Everybody wants to get all technical and quote FWC regulations. Let us pier rats have our fun. I was out there from Sun up to sun down and dont remember any guy snagging 2 fish. I may be wrong, but every fish went on somebodies grill, I know mine did!!!


Catch and release... Many boats also tag fish.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Austin said:


> Catch and release... Many boats also tag fish.


 
Many boats do. But im referring to the ones that dont. Everybody talks so much crap about the pier. I would be pissed too, if I spent hundreds of dollars to fish and we pay 7.50 and have better sucess, so I kinda understand. Nothing against boat fisherman. But dont throw jigs if u fish from a glass boat....lmao. IF IT DONT APPLY LET IT FLY


----------



## Austin

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Many boats do. But im referring to the ones that dont. Everybody talks so much crap about the pier. I would be pissed too, if I spent hundreds of dollars to fish and we pay 7.50 and have better sucess, so I kinda understand. Nothing against boat fisherman. But dont throw jigs if u fish from a glass boat....lmao. IF IT DONT APPLY LET IT FLY


People lately have just seemed to have lost sight of the fact that fishing is supposed to be enjoyable and a break away from real life stress.. Pretty sad.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Austin said:


> People lately have just seemed to have lost sight of the fact that fishing is supposed to be enjoyable and a break away from real life stress.. Pretty sad.


 
Yea the competetive nature kinda ruins it and turns it up a notch as well. Its kind of a bitter sweet thing if you ask me.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Splittine said:


> IP addresses tell alot. That's all I'm going to say right now.


 
shhhhhh


----------



## aroundthehorn

In for the fun.


----------



## WayLaid

Wow what a day! Happy for everyone. Sounds like most everyone had a chance to throw-I hope. I remember even back in the 70's it was always a lot of tense competition trying for a Cobe.
It was around Monday or so I was at the E.R. & saw a poor guy come in with a Ling lure hung in his back. Ouch! It brought back some not so pleasant memories!


----------

